# I Quit UBER today, Asked to De-Activate my account, Sent me an email Fired!



## teddie (Oct 14, 2015)

I Quit UBER today, And they sent me an email that says in french , that they fired me because I had a low star rating!!! GO FIGURE??? Total BULLSHIT WITH UBER AND THERE CSR'S!!! Incompetent Company!!! Will never work for Again!!!

Here is a copy of the emails Back and Fourth

*Eddie

Nov 3, 06:39

Hi, Please de-activate my driver account, I no longer wish to work for UBER.
Thank you,

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

> On Nov 3, 2015, at 11:55 AM, [email protected] wrote:
> 
> Bonjour Eddie,
> 
> Le système de notation bilatérale d'Uber est une fonction essentielle nous permettant de garantir la qualité de l'expérience proposée sur notre plateforme, pour les chauffeurs-partenaires comme pour les passagers. Nous encourageons tous nos utilisateurs à noter leurs courses et analysons régulièrement les notes pour maintenir un environnement sain et respectueux sur notre plateforme, partout dans le monde.
> 
> Une de ces analyses a révélé que vous receviez beaucoup de notes inférieures à la norme de votre région. Nous avons donc le regret de vous informer que nous mettons fin à notre partenariat immédiatement. Nous n'avons pas pris cette décision à la légère, car nous accordons une grande importance à chacun des chauffeurs-partenaires qui choisit de faire confiance à Uber. Toutefois, notre plateforme se devant de rester attractive pour les chauffeurs-partenaires comme pour les passagers, notre équipe n'a pas eu d'autre choix.
> 
> Si vous disposez d'un téléphone loué par Uber, vous devez venir le rapporter à notre centre de support aussitôt possible afin d'éviter les frais de remplacement. Votre dernier paiement vous sera versé la semaine prochaine.
> 
> Nous vous souhaitons bonne chance pour la suite et vous remercions pour le temps que vous avez consacré à votre rôle de chauffeur-partenaire.
> 
> Cordialement,
> L'équipe Uber Montréal
Évelyne* (Uber)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Eddie*

Nov 3, 09:09

This is not true , about my rating being low, 
This email is fraud 
I quit , it's not uber that fired me!!
Get your email straight!!!

What is this bs email????

Sent From My iPhone 6S Plus.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nov 3, 14:35

Hi Eddie,

So sorry about this email - it was sent to you by mistake! We closed your account as you requested and it's not related to the quality of your service since, anyway, you didn't completed a trip. I will make sure this mistake does not happen again.

If I can help with anything else, let me know!

*Évelyne*
help.uber.com
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Wow someone on this forum with some sense.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Evylene, c'est pas le nom franche de la personne qu'a ecrit ce courier electronique. 

A part de ca, comme t'as ecrit sur le dactylo, c'est merde en titi. 

A-t-Uber, eux-autres pretent jamais attention aux couriers electroniques que recoient. Eux-autres tous se manque un bardeau.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I don't want to talk to you no more, you empty-headed animal food trough wiper! I fart in your general direction! Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^^^^And if you come back, I will taunt you a second time!!!!!!!!!^^^^^^^^^


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

teddie said:


> I Quit UBER today, And they sent me an email that says in french , that they fired me because I had a low star rating!!! GO FIGURE??? Total BULLSHIT WITH UBER AND THERE CSR'S!!! Incompetent Company!!! Will never work for Again!!!
> 
> Here is a copy of the emails Back and Fourth
> 
> ...


Ca me rappelle d'une ligne de Princess Bride.
Uber.
Je ne pense pas que ce mot signifie ce que vous pensez que cela signifie


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Why is it in French?


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Merci beaucoup Uber , a la prochaine !!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> Why is it in French?


Parce que a Montreal il-y-a ben-ben de gens que parlent francais.


----------



## Steve Joseph (Oct 21, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> Why is it in French?


What languages do they speak in Montreal and where is the driver?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

teddie said:


> Le système de notation bilatérale d'Uber est une fonction essentielle nous permettant de garantir la qualité de l'expérience proposée sur notre plateforme, pour les chauffeurs-partenaires comme pour les passagers. Nous encourageons tous nos utilisateurs à noter leurs courses et analysons régulièrement les notes pour maintenir un environnement sain et respectueux sur notre plateforme, partout dans le monde.


The Uber bilateral rating system is an essential function allowing us to guarantee the quality of the experience offered on our platform for partners like-drivers for passengers. We encourage all our users to record their rides and regularly analyze the notes to maintain a healthy and respectful environment on our platform, anywhere in the world.


teddie said:


> > Une de ces analyses a révélé que vous receviez beaucoup de notes inférieures à la norme de votre région. Nous avons donc le regret de vous informer que nous mettons fin à notre partenariat immédiatement. Nous n'avons pas pris cette décision à la légère, car nous accordons une grande importance à chacun des chauffeurs-partenaires qui choisit de faire confiance à Uber. Toutefois, notre plateforme se devant de rester attractive pour les chauffeurs-partenaires comme pour les passagers, notre équipe n'a pas eu d'autre choix.


One of these analyzes revealed that you receive many notes below standard in your area. We therefore regret to inform you that we terminate our partnership immediately. We have not taken this decision lightly, because we attach great importance to each of the drivers-partner who chooses to trust Uber. However, our platform is to remain attractive for partners-as drivers for passengers, our team had no other choice.


teddie said:


> Si vous disposez d'un téléphone loué par Uber, vous devez venir le rapporter à notre centre de support aussitôt possible afin d'éviter les frais de remplacement. Votre dernier paiement vous sera versé la semaine prochaine.
> >
> > Nous vous souhaitons bonne chance pour la suite et vous remercions pour le temps que vous avez consacré à votre rôle de chauffeur-partenaire.


If you have a phone rented by Uber, you must come and report to our support center as soon as possible to avoid replacement costs. Your final payment will be made next week.
>
> We wish you good luck for the future and thank you for the time you spent in your role as driver-partner.


teddie said:


> *Cordialement,
> > L'équipe Uber Montréal
> Évelyne* (Uber)


Regards,
> The Uber team Montreal
Evelyne (Uber)


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> Why is it in French?


Because.

French.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Why bother telling them? Just don't drive.


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Wow someone on this forum with some sense.


Before and after: (see attached file)


----------

